# Pluginy firefox

## DivinaProportio

Witam  :Smile: 

Korzystałam dawniej z ubuntu ale postanowiłam przejść na gentoo. Bardzo proszę nie śmiać się z moich lamerskich pytań, jednak praca na gentoo a ubuntu to dla mnie niebo a piekło  :Very Happy: 

Mam kilka pytań:

Jak zainstalować pluginy do firefoxa? adobe flash player i shock-wave? <googlowałam już jednak odpowiedzi nie znalazłam>

Mam problem z serwerem akonadi iż używam KDE i nie mam pojęcia jak rozwiązać te problemy:

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QPSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/pycia/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QPSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QPSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=/home/pycia/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc

User=

Password=

Options=

ServerPath=/usr/bin/postgres

StartServer=true

[Debug]

Tracer=null

Test 2:  ERROR

--------

Cannot connect to PostgreSQL server.

Details: could not connect to server: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

   Is the server running locally and accepting

   connections on Unix domain socket "/home/pycia/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/.s.PGSQL.5432"?

QPSQL: Nie mo?na po??czy?

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.3.1

Test 4:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi control process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 5:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 6:  ERROR

--------

Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 7:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 8:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 10:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/pycia/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/pycia/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/pycia/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

"Unable to add column 'version' to table 'SchemaVersionTable'.

Query error: 'ERROR:  column "version" of relation "schemaversiontable" already exists

QPSQL: Unable to create query'" 

Unable to initialize database. 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x40bd69]

1: akonadiserver() [0x40c29a]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x321e0) [0x7fe1f1ce71e0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7fe1f1ce7165]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7fe1f1ce8580]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x6c) [0x7fe1f2eac7dc]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0xa8) [0x40d438]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x76) [0x7fe1f2f3c506]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x10ec98) [0x7fe1f2f49c98]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x39) [0x7fe1f2f4ae79]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0x48) [0x407468]

11: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0x5fa) [0x7fe1f331b34a]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x4a) [0x7fe1f331c0da]

13: akonadiserver(main+0x3aa) [0x406b4a]

14: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fe1f1cd3bbd]

15: akonadiserver() [0x4066a9]

]

" 

Test 11:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 12:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.

```

i moje trzecie pytanie:

Zainstalowałam chromium, jednak nie spełnia moich oczekiwań i chcę wrócić do firefoxa

w jaki sposób odinstaluję chromium?

Bardzo bardzo proszę o pomoc dla początkującego użytkownika Gentoo  :Smile: Last edited by DivinaProportio on Sat Jan 08, 2011 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

To jakim cudem postawiłeś ten piekielny system  :Question: 

Po pierwsze: 1 pytanie na topic.

Po drugie: zacznij od tego  :Exclamation: 

----------

## DivinaProportio

Dokumentacja gentoo+ kolega z olimpiady informatycznej  :Smile: 

----------

## matidz

odinstalowanie chromium:

```
emerge --unmerge chromium
```

wtyczka flash do ff(z tego co pamietam)

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash
```

----------

## lsdudi

jeśli  nie wiesz co to jest akonadi to najbezpieczniej zrobić.

#USE='-* sqlite' emerge app-office/akonadi-server

bład  całkiem przyjaźnie mowi ze nie moze znalezc lokalnego postgresa

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja na początku zrobilem taki maly trik a'la Ubuntu.

Zainstalowałem porthole - graficzną nakładke na emerge.

Program od wielu lat jest w wersji niestabilnej, czasem się wiesza,ale daje jedną fajną możliwość.

Znajdujemy program, klikamy w właściwości, i wybieramy flagi do kompilacji.

W oknie mamy podgląd polecenia.

Lżejsze programy kompilowałem w porthole, cięższe - gryzoń => kopiuj +> wklej do terminala. Takie rozwiązanie ma jedną straszną wadę:

Porthole nie zapisuje flag w package.use na przyszłość, i przy najbliższej aktualizacji (zwłaszcza, jak ktoś da emerge -NuD) - portage bedzie chciał przebudować cały system.

Na to też jest rozwiązanie:

```
emerge portage-utils
```

a potem już z górki:

```
qlist -IUq program
```

 - pokazuje flagi z jakimi program był kompilowany, i wio do package.use

np:

```
 qlist -IUq net-im/pidgin

net-im/pidgin dbus gadu gnutls gstreamer gtk idn ncurses nls perl python sasl spell startup-notification xscreensaver

net-im/pidgin-tlen

```

Nawiasem pisząc po zainstalowaniu wszystkiego co potrzebowałem zrobiłem coś strasznego:

```
qlist -IUCq | egrep "(.*) (.*)" >>/etc/portage/package.use
```

Było to w sierpniu, system działa do dzisiaj, zaliczył ze dwie groźne wpadki z aktualizacjami (najgorsze było zwalone glibc ~x86), ale generalnie chodzi.

Zainstaluj też Sobie niezbędne programy:

```
emerge eix genlop elogv elogviewer lafilefixer
```

i skonfiguruj zapisywanie logów w make.conf

w manach i helpach programów, np 

```
man elogv

lafilefixer --help
```

 masz przykłady użycia.

A jak masz kilka dni czasu , i chcesz poznać system od podszewki - to rzuć okiem na wszystkie posty z tego wątku: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=16056

Tam znajdziesz całą instalację i konfigurację w jednym miejscu.

Co gorsza, mój Gentuś powstał ze stage hardened, keywords ~x86, a obecnie:

```
gcc version 4.5.1 (Gentoo Hardened 4.5.1-r1 p1.4, pie-0.4.5)
```

```
$ ls -l /dev/grsec

crw--w--w- 1 root root 1, 13 01-26 08:47 /dev/grsec
```

Niektórzy pewnie wiedzą, o co chodzi  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Jan 29, 2011 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DivinaProportio

Wszystko elegancko śmiga  :Smile: 

A Panom piwo chętnie przyniosę  :Very Happy: 

----------

